# Catfish recipes.....?



## TheNewMexican (Mar 5, 2013)

Was wanting to try something different for catfish. Usually I soak in buttermilk then bread in a mixture of flour, salt and pepper.

Anyone have any good catfish recipes they would care to share?


----------



## tgraypots (Mar 5, 2013)

marinade in italian dressing for a bit then throw them on the grill.


----------



## bear1889 (Mar 5, 2013)

Poach with saki, drizzle with ponzu and maybe sesame oil, garnish with thin sliced spring onion.


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 5, 2013)

Instead of flour, bread in med-coarse ground cornmeal and fry. Toast some pecans in butter, and top fried catfish with the pecans & butter & a squeeze of lime.


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 5, 2013)

Try any classic trout dish with catfish. I particularly like catfish almandine. Classy and trashy at the same time.


----------



## TheNewMexican (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice....

You guys are making me hungry now. Going to have guests over for catfish. Think I'll try a couple of different recipes suggested and let them weigh in on what they liked best. Kind of a catfish medley! :funfunfunfun:


----------



## Beohbe (Mar 5, 2013)

Brown butter citronette with toasted almond slivers.

BB Citro:
6 oz oj
4 oz lemon juice
2 oz lime juice
2 lbs butter
1 tbsp dijon mustard
salt to taste
(obviously you'll want to make less if making at home)

Brown your butter
While that's browning, juice your citrus and put it in a blender/robo
Add mustard to blender
When your butter's done, transfer & let it sit for approx. 5 min to cool slightly
Turn blender on, slowly add butter to emulsify
Add salt to taste


----------



## labor of love (Mar 5, 2013)

marinade in plain yellow mustard and some cayenne hot sauce or tobasco(preferably something cheaper). dredge in a batter made of equal parts corn meal, corn flour, and white flour plus seasonings. trust me on the yellow mustard marinade. im born and raised in the dirty south, and this is how so many do it.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 5, 2013)

labor of love said:


> marinade in plain yellow mustard and some cayenne hot sauce or tobasco(preferably something cheaper). dredge in a batter made of equal parts corn meal, corn flour, and white flour plus seasonings. trust me on the yellow mustard marinade. im born and raised in the dirty south, and this is how so many do it.


oh, i left out the most essential part! Fry in oil around 345-350 degrees! sorry if that wasnt obvious, but this wasnt like a shake and bake recipe.


----------



## Beohbe (Mar 5, 2013)

No mention of blackened catfish? 

Blackening Spice:
1 tbsp ground basil
1 tbsp ground thyme
1 tbsp garlic
1 tbsp white pepper
1 tbsp black pepper
1 tbsp sea salt 
1 tbsp onion powder
2 tbsp cayenne pepper
1 tbsp paprika

Or just buy some pre-made. Famed Dom DeLuise doppelganger Chef Paul Prudhomme will gladly sell you some.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 5, 2013)

prudhomme blackening seasoning is popular. lots of people buy it and then add their own seasoning to it.


----------



## Jmadams13 (Mar 5, 2013)

Normally when I catch cats, I do a buttermilk soak overnight, then grill with a little hoisin. Simple, but yummy


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 8, 2013)

Man you go fryin' cats in corn meal you know y'all are going to need hush puppies. Maybe some o them Okra in the other thread. But you deff need some of the "jalapeno poppers" we had in Cocoa Beach at "La Cantina" a real old school dive on the way to the jetty port. You take whole jalapenos and slit around the top just enough to get a tiny spoon in there and scoop out at least a few seeds in a hap hazard manor. Then you stuff a wedge of cheese in there, batter and fry - or grill. Not only are they the bomb, but they are like Russian Roulette with Poppers due to the above mentioned "hap hazard" thing. One's mild and the next one's wild - you just never know . . . :hungry:


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 9, 2013)

Did you live in Cocoa Beach or were you just passing through?

You can skip the hushpuppies as long as you have grits. Fried fish and grits for breakfast...mmmMMMMmmmm!


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 9, 2013)

I cook catfish a couple ways. I like to substitute catfish in any sort of cajun seafood pasta. I like the texture and how it holds together when I cut it into strips. 

Also, I oven fry my catfish. I marinate in milk, then bread with equal parts cornmeal, bread crumbs, and grated parmesan. Also add salt, pepper, and onion flakes to taste. Bread the fish, and melt a tbs butter for each fillet and drizzle it over them. Then bake until done. 

k.


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 9, 2013)

My BIL lives on Merritt Island and we've been going down to visit for decades. When I was a kid we'd have fried fish and pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 9, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> My BIL lives on Merritt Island and we've been going down to visit for decades. When I was a kid we'd have fried fish and pancakes for breakfast.



We lived on Merritt Island for about 25 years, and you never came to visit us when you were in town. :sad0:


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 9, 2013)

Lucretia said:


> We lived on Merritt Island for about 25 years, and you never came to visit us when you were in town. :sad0:



Well had I known that . . . 

Hey - did you ever go to the *Slow and Low*? Best smoked and grilled wings I've ever had. I also like the sea weed salad at Grills. I could eat a fish taco at a different place every day when I'm down there.

Did you work at the Cape?


----------



## Burl Source (Mar 9, 2013)

When I was a kid and lived in South Carolina we would cook catfish like this.
I have never had catfish anywhere that tasted as good as this.

The catfish filets would be dipped into beaten egg. Then a bit of cayenne pepper, then breaded with corn meal. Using a cast iron frying on a kettle grill when the oil was good and hot my dad would put the fish in the frying pan and then put the cover on the grill.

If you do it this way you have to make cornbread hush puppies too.



Mike9 said:


> My BIL lives on Merritt Island and we've been going down to visit for decades. When I was a kid we'd have fried fish and pancakes for breakfast.


My dad still lives on Merritt island. When I talked to him the other day it was 40f at night, 50f+ during the day and 30mph winds. He said everyone was afraid spring break around there would be cancelled this year.


----------



## Mike9 (Mar 9, 2013)

Yeah - another vote for hush puppies. :hungry:


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 14, 2013)

i'm not a super fan of catfish. but my wife loves it, so we eat it. 

i claypot it for her. clean fish, chop it into steaks. (fish isnt huge, smallish)

some Michiu cooking wine, soy sauce, white pepper, scallions, ginger, fermented black bean and garlic. salt. tiny bit of sugar.

lid it and bake in oven (375 until done). you can steam it with the same great results.


----------



## Stumblinman (Mar 14, 2013)

I've had great success using corn flour like maseca. gives the corn flavor without the grittiness.


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 15, 2013)

Mike9 said:


> Hey - did you ever go to the *Slow and Low*?



No, usually went to Charlie & Jake's for BBQ. Used to eat at Grills sometimes.



Mike9 said:


> Did you work at the Cape?



Yep.

And back on topic...Fried catfish po boy.


----------



## TheNewMexican (Mar 23, 2013)

Well, had the fish fry last night and everything went wonderful! Thanks to everybody who contributed recipes. We ended up making the Prudhomme spice, Italian dressing marinade, buttermilk and cornmeal, and the buttermilk / cornmeal / parmesan cheese catfish versions. Our side dish was green beans. Topped it off with birthday carrot cake and cream cheese frosting which my wife made. :2thumbsup:

The guests went home stuffed and happy. We're wading through the pile of dishes this morning.........


----------

